# Expresarse liberamente



## Berlinanono

Hola todos!

Tengo un problema. Deberia escribir algo como:

"Me cuesta mucho conectar con jente con la cual no puedo expresarme libremente".

He pensado de escribir algo como:

"...weil ich kann fühlt mich nicht mit leuten die zu schwer frei zu äußern ist."

Pero estoy seguro que esta malisimo...


----------



## Tonerl

Berlinanono said:


> "Me cuesta mucho conectar con *gente* con la cual no puedo expresarme libremente".



Me cuesta mucho conectar con *gente* con la cual no puedo expresarme libremente
*Es fällt mir sehr schwer, mit Menschen Kontakt aufzunehmen, bei denen ich meine Meinung nicht frei äußern kann/darf
*
Saludos


----------



## Berlinanono

Muchas gracias! Y disculpa por la Gente


----------



## Tonerl

Berlinanono said:


> *Y disculpa por la gente*



*No hay nada que perdonar !!! 
*
Cari saluti


----------



## kunvla

Berlinanono said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo un problema. Debería escribir algo como:
> 
> "Me cuesta mucho conectar con gente con la cual no puedo expresarme libremente".
> 
> He pensado de escribir algo como:
> 
> "...weil ich kann fühlt mich nicht mit leuten die zu schwer frei zu äußern ist."
> 
> Pero estoy seguro de que está malísimo...


Hola, Berlinanono:

El verbo _pensar_ en la acepción de 'tener la intención [de hacer algo]' es transitivo y, por lo tanto, rige un complemento directo cuya función en tu ejemplo la desempeña la subordinada de infinitivo "escribir algo como". El interponer la preposición _de_ es un caso de dequeísmo.

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

Hola kunvla, de hecho lo correcto sería "he pensado en escribir"; "he pensado escribir" no es correcto. 

Además creo que a "conectar" le falta un "me" ("conectarme con"), y "debería escribir" no tiene sentido en este contexto. A lo mejor lo intentado es "debo escribir". 

En cuanto a la traducción de "conectarme con", no sé si lo intentado aquí es "Kontakt aufnehmen mit". Lo que a mí se me ocurrió al leer la frase fue "mich verbunden fühlen mit". Necesitamos que Berlinanono nos aclare lo que quería decir.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Lo que a mí se me ocurrió al leer la frase fue *"mich verbunden fühlen mit*".



Es fällt mir sehr schwer,* mich mit Menschen verbunden zu fühlen*, bei denen ich meine Meinung nicht frei äußern kann/darf

Meinst du das _**_


----------



## kunvla

Del DPD:

*pensar.
2.* Es siempre transitivo cuando significa ‘opinar o creer [algo]’: _«Pienso que hice bien en venir»_ (Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]); ‘tener la intención [de hacer algo]’: _«En cuanto ustedes me lo permitan, pienso irme a casa a dormir»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 2.2.94)​
"He pensado escribir" es correcto, pero tampoco descarto "He pensado en escribir", sin embargo, esto tiene un significado un poco diferente, a saber: ‘tener en la mente algo o a alguien’ о ‘dar vueltas a algo en la mente o reflexionar sobre ello’.

Del DLE:

*conectar.*
1. tr. Unir o poner en comunicación dos cosas o dos personas, o una con otra. _Me conectaron con un especialista_. *U. t. c. intr.* _No llegaron a conectar con el director del proyecto_. U. t. c. prnl.​
Saludos,
​


----------



## elroy

"Pienso irme" está bien, pero "he pensado escribir" en nuestro contexto me molesta. 

@Tonerl, ja, so was in der Art.


----------



## kunvla

@elroy, a ese respecto puedes consultar CORDE, CREA y CORPES XXL (pon allí "pensado escribir" [5+6+10 (21)] y "pensado en escribir" [4+4+7 (15)]). Creo que el significado depende de la intención del hablante.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> @Tonerl, *ja, so was in der Art*.



Dann wäre es tatsächlich hilfreich, wenn uns Berlinanono antwortete !


----------



## kunvla

Hola, @elroy y @Sowka:

Queridos moderatores, harían bien en corregir el título del hilo:

Expresarse l*i*beramente ⇒ Expresarse l*í*beramente [=libremente].

Tomado del DLE:

*líberamente*
1. adverbio desusado. Con libertad.

*libremente*
1. adv. Con libertad.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
Saludos,


----------

